# Totally Confused About 211K & EHD



## R DAVIS (Sep 30, 2008)

After reading various threads on the subject I am now thoroughly confused.

Here is the deal:

I have a VIP622 and a separate EHD connected to it. I bought the EHD several months ago, and don't recall ever having it "authorized" or paying any additional fee for it. I am already paying $6 month for DVR service. It works well.

I recently bought a 211K to replace my aging 311. I am considering adding an EHD to it. Will it handle a 2T EHD, or only a 1T ?

Also, will I need to have it "authorized" and pay an additional fee (one time or monthly) to make it work, or can I just buy one, hook it up and be good to go ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

R DAVIS said:


> After reading various threads on the subject I am now thoroughly confused.
> 
> Here is the deal:
> 
> ...


With the 211K you have to pay a ONE TIME fee of $40.00 there is NO monthly fee. 
As far as I know the limit for the EHD is still 1T but I have seen where some folks have said that 2T will work. I do know that 1T works just fine.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

wolfjc said:


> With the 211K you have to pay a ONE TIME fee of $40.00
> 
> Is that for each 211k you have on your account?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The one-time fee covers all the 211/411/211k receivers on your account.


----------

